# LaPierre X-Control 210 - gebrochenes Gelenk



## Joghi-Baer (27. August 2012)

Hallo Leutz,

benötige Eure Tipps. Ich fahre nun seit 3 Jahren das LaPierre X-Control 210 und war auch bislang super begeistert!

Nun musste ich bei ner Überprüfung des Bikes feststellen, dass das eine Bohrung am Gelenk vom hinteren Dämpfer gebrochen ist.
Als ich es bei meinem Händler meines Vertrauens abgab, meinten die nur erstaunt, dass es sich nun schon um das 4. Bike handelt, bei dem das Gelenk gebrochen ist - da LaPierre bis vor kurzem noch Betriebsferien hatte, habe ich das Bike leider noch nicht 

Wer hat hier im Forum noch Erfahrungen hierzu? Ich habe bislang noch nichts gefunden...

Ist das ne allgemeine Schwachstelle von diesen Modellen?

Danke schon mal für Eure Informationen!!!


----------



## keksrider (11. September 2012)

das ist ja mal heftig. was mir nur auffällt, dass du einen recht großen/hohen rahmen hast, vllt gibts da probleme beim gewicht bzw der belastung. hab nen M-rahmen und bin ansich auch ein leichtgewicht und das bike ist praktisch seit 2 jahren im dauereinsatz und es gab noch keinerlei probleme oder schäden

~é~
zwar nicht das gleich modell, aber ähnlich
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7934426&postcount=223


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

